# Genesis Series 3 - 5 channel amplifier



## huggy54 (Apr 13, 2012)

I have a Genesis Series 3 - 5 channel amplifier with box and instructions and birthsheet.

Item number: 263206940333

Item Link:https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/genesis-five-channel-/263206940333


----------

